# New member



## jax1972 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have been lurking for a while on these boards and thought it was time to introduce myself!

I have been TTC no 2 for about 10 months now - DD was conceived after 4 x IUI treatments at RVH and is now 2 and a half!

I have had two review appointments at RVH since original treatment in 2005 and have now been told that I am on waiting list again for more IUI but that I should prepare myself for IVF as well  

I am looking forward to chatting with all you lovely ladies on this board, if you will have me ?


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Jax and welcome to the boardIt's great IUI worked for you quickly the 1st time round. How long is the wait for IUI? Hopefully you wont need to go IVF it's maybe just going to take a bit longer this time. You'll find it great on this thread the craic is good and it definitley helps chatting to other ladies going through the same thing. Good luck!Shem xx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

hi Jax, welcome, the girls on this site are really informative, supportive and keep your spirits up, even if you lurk as an observer.  

What ever route of treatment you have, hope it works out Bron


----------



## jax1972 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello

Thanks girls for the welcome, I am looking forward to getting to "know" you all

Jax


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome Jax    Join us on Northern Ireland Girls thread


----------

